# New PW customer



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Wants the place washed twice a year. Probably going to end up doing the paint job the next time needed. The house was built 130 years ago and the current owners have kept every thing with the original look except the kitchen.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow! That is crazy. Good job you got there.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That is beautiful! I was in Nashville last year for a conference and we visited some of the old estates, incredible history and buildings!


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

IDK if they are original or not but the window panes have that really old look to them kinda looks wavey I guess is the best way to describe it. I washed the walk and patio to but the whole time I was up on the porch close to those windows my cheeks were so drawn up thy're soar. But all is well, customer's main concern was to NOT remove any paint (had it painted 2-4 yrs ago, wants to get a few more years out of it). It was cool getting to work on a antique but I was nervous... Murphy has visited my last 2 jobs but this one went smooth.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

RCP said:


> That is beautiful! I was in Nashville last year for a conference and we visited some of the old estates, incredible history and buildings!



Well if your in Nashvegas again swing down this way and you can see some homes that are treasures.


----------

